# Hickory Crossing , Ga



## jrkhholmes (Mar 1, 2011)

Had a wonderful time in Hickory Crossing at Wild Boar Trials in Feburary. Next is June 11th & 12th. There is also a website.. . . http://hickoryxwildboar.wetpaint.com


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 3, 2011)

Love that pen but its 7 hours away . Glad its still a good time .


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 3, 2011)

I would like to see more fresh boars.


----------



## mbanister (Mar 5, 2011)

if you know of anyone who has any let know, it hard to keep and get new ones with the strict testing by the dept. of ag.


----------



## jrkhholmes (Apr 21, 2011)

Getting closer time for next trials, hope there is a great many people there beings that it will be a beautiful time of year in the shade, with friends and acquientances. Friday June 10th have a nice get together then the bayings start at 9am on Saturday June 11th . . . Hope to see many new faces and meet more people.


----------



## roadhand10 (Apr 23, 2011)

im gonna look in to that one 2 weeks till abbyville tho


----------



## Break Stick (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking forward to it .


----------



## mbanister (May 5, 2011)

*coon tree n contest*

we are planning on having a coon tree n contest on sat.  there will be a trophy and a 100% payback on the entry fee


----------



## jrkhholmes (May 9, 2011)

Getting closer and closer to the Hickory Crossing event. Gonna have baying, treeing, shirts, hats, food etc. Hope everyone come and joins in!!! Love to see everyone!!!


----------



## kedo (May 11, 2011)

me and grizzley30814 are planning on being there!!


----------



## RB78 (May 22, 2011)

Give me a call Mark I have a few good ones I can bring Russ


----------



## Jester896 (May 22, 2011)

RB78 I spoke with Mr. Mark I think it was yesterday at the Extravaganza.  Seems like from what he told me it would be a real good event.  Similar to Abbeville only the pen is much bigger.  A good event for woods dogs.


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 23, 2011)

They do have a real nice pen


----------



## mbanister (May 30, 2011)

lil chris, aka mini me, band will play fri nite at free bbq and party


----------



## hog head (Jun 5, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> RB78 .  A good event for woods dogs.



yes sir jester a good pen 4 woods dogs im goin leavein fri. nite maybe i want catch out who alls goin


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 5, 2011)

hog head said:


> maybe i want catch out


  I am thinkin hard about it...I'm sure I will find you caught out somewhere if I make it


----------



## mbanister (Jun 9, 2011)

party already started


----------



## WOODARD29 (Jun 12, 2011)

*I was there*

I had a good time, and met alot of good people.


----------



## hog head (Jun 13, 2011)

had a great time cant wait til auguest 2 go back


----------



## Break Stick (Jun 16, 2011)

I meet a guy from Macon I think his name is Tony he works at a scrapyard Macon Iron, he was with Mr. Jody if anyone has a contact number for Tony please PM me oh yea had a blast at Hicory crossing like always.


----------



## hog head (Jun 16, 2011)

Break Stick said:


> I meet a guy from Macon I think his name is Tony he works at a scrapyard Macon Iron, he was with Mr. Jody if anyone has a contact number for Tony please PM me oh yea had a blast at Hicory crossing like always.



that would b woodard 29 he a cool cat


----------



## Break Stick (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Hog Head yea he is a cool cat.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 17, 2011)

Break Stick said:


> Thanks Hog Head yea he is a cool cat.



Hog Head not too bad either


----------

